# Addons in HDRO



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> *7.8 Addons / Interface/ Daten auslesen*
> Addons - wie sie einige vielleicht von World of Warcraft gewohnt sind - gibt es in HDRO nicht.
> Es gibt kein Addon, dass euch die gesamte Karte aufdeckt und es gibt auch kein Addon, dass eure Gruppenmitglieder automatisch heilt, wenn sie vergiftet sind.
> Es gibt kein Addon, dass euch eine Schadens-Topliste anzeigt und es gibt Addon, das für euch im Auktionshaus das Denken übernimmt.
> ...


----------

